# Testosterone Propionate 200mg/ml



## Justinbro (Jun 5, 2011)

Anyone know a good 200mg/ml Propionate? I have seen Testosterona P from  Balkan Pharmaceuticals and Testolone from British Dragon in pictures but  not on any order lists.


----------



## ROID (Jun 5, 2011)

Test P will not hold at 200mg/ml.

Anything over 100mg/ml has a good chance of causing a lot of pain depending on the manufacture


----------



## Justinbro (Jun 5, 2011)

ROID said:


> Test P will not hold at 200mg/ml.
> 
> Anything over 100mg/ml has a good chance of causing a lot of pain depending on the manufacture


I was afraid of that but this was recommended as painless and g2g on PM RAM Testerone Prop 200mg


----------



## Grozny (Jun 5, 2011)

there is no any human grade *100mg/ml in amps* only multidose, a main reason why ug and vet gear can produce it is because you can play with the side chemicals (BB/BA) at high dosages but that's for animal purpose not for human. 

a short estrification are extremely hard to keep in emulsion, everyone knows the crystals especially in prop; to summarise, this a pharmaceutical company (not to eager to bring a 100 mg/ml prop) won't risk cristalisation or crashing of its product immediate or in the long term and under low temperature.


----------



## ROID (Jun 5, 2011)

Justinbro said:


> I was afraid of that but this was recommended as painless and g2g on PM RAM Testerone Prop 200mg



sry bro


----------



## Justinbro (Jun 5, 2011)

Well I guess hg Sustanon/Omnadren is the best way to get Prop and extra test then.


----------



## ROID (Jun 6, 2011)

Justinbro said:


> Well I guess hg Sustanon/Omnadren is the best way to get Prop and extra test then.



What are you trying to accomplish ?

run an AI along with Test E or cyp and you will have zero bloat and less injections.

I would recommend staying away from blends and becareful who you buy HG sust or omnis from. majority of suppliers sell counterfeit claiming its HG


----------



## Grozny (Jun 6, 2011)

Justinbro said:


> Well I guess hg Sustanon/Omnadren is the best way to get Prop and extra test then.



or just ask ROID he will sell u his stanabol imo it's too much responsibility for him )


----------



## XYZ (Jun 6, 2011)

Thinking about injecting that seems painful, WHY?


----------



## UA_Iron (Jun 6, 2011)

prop will hold at 200mg/ml, probably 100% ethyl oleate

The EO essentially prevents crystallization of the hormone post injection which causes the pain. It also has the affect that it makes the release of the hormone slower into the blood - probably negligible though.


----------



## ladderman155 (Jun 6, 2011)

Ive seen a source that carries 200mg prop. Feedback has been good


----------



## Quez82 (Jun 6, 2011)

I was about to make the same comment above.  Prop will definitely hold @ 200mg's.  Even without EO.  Not sayins it's painless, but you will get it into solution and hold.  EO is pretty new to me, but maybe in months to come i'll get some extra experience with it.


----------



## ROID (Jun 7, 2011)

Grozny said:


> or just ask ROID he will sell u his stanabol imo it's too much responsibility for him )



$250.00 each


----------



## ROID (Jun 7, 2011)

ladderman155 said:


> Ive seen a source that carries 200mg prop. Feedback has been good



I'm sure it's claimed to be at 200mg/ml but it is not.


----------



## Grozny (Jun 7, 2011)

ROID said:


> I'm sure it's claimed to be at 200mg/ml but it is not.



it can be done but its pretty painful stuff


----------



## Justinbro (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies. I also been hearing the chemicals needed to hold 200mg/ml ugl cause cancer. Even with hg Sust/Omna I got pain. I think the best way to go for test is hg 250mg/ml enanthate front loaded at 2g and 1g E7D to maintain close to 100mg actual test release rate. Schering states the half life is 7 days so that's what I'm going on.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm currently doing a blend of Test 250mg & Tren 150mg per mL.

Stuff hurts like a motherf!@#$er. Most painful injection I have ever done.


----------



## ladderman155 (Jun 7, 2011)

ROID said:


> I'm sure it's claimed to be at 200mg/ml but it is not.




If hyper says its 200mg/ml i believe him. Dudes golden.


----------



## ROID (Jun 7, 2011)

ladderman155 said:


> If hyper says its 200mg/ml i believe him. Dudes golden.



Common sense says dude is probably golden when it comes to false advertise ment.

200mg/ml prop is pointless and the only person who is going to take the time to do it right is  a homebrewer.


----------



## Aries1 (Jun 7, 2011)

ROID said:


> Common sense says dude is probably golden when it comes to false advertise ment.
> 
> 200mg/ml prop is pointless and the only person who is going to take the time to do it right is  a homebrewer.


All true.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 7, 2011)

ROID said:


> Test P will not hold at 200mg/ml.
> 
> Anything over 100mg/ml has a good chance of causing a lot of pain depending on the manufacture




Big bump!
maxx is 100mg/ml


----------



## Digitalash (Jun 7, 2011)

that sounds awful, what would even be the point?


----------



## Grozny (Jun 8, 2011)

Quez82 said:


> I was about to make the same comment above.  Prop will definitely hold @ 200mg's.  Even without EO.  Not sayins it's painless, but you will get it into solution and hold.  EO is pretty new to me, but maybe in months to come i'll get some extra experience with it.



for UG everything is possible with the high concentration of BA/BB it can be done but its extremely irritating solution.

regarding a human grade gear the Ph. Eur 2005 states the Benzyl Alcohol limitation for human grade to: 8,5-10,5mg/1ml. (less than 1%). 2% is already way over what is used for human grade;  this mean its quasi impossible to make it for human grade at 100mg/ml it will crash instantly.


----------



## UA_Iron (Jun 8, 2011)

Grozny said:


> for UG everything is possible with the high concentration of BA/BB it can be done but its extremely irritating solution.
> 
> regarding a human grade gear the Ph. Eur 2005 states the Benzyl Alcohol limitation for human grade to: 8,5-10,5mg/1ml. (less than 1%). 2% is already way over what is used for human grade;  this mean its quasi impossible to make it for human grade at 100mg/ml it will crash instantly.



What? No. 
It was found that 1% BA is all that is needed for sterility in solutions. Doesn't mean this is the upper limit. 2% is not necessarily over what human grade gear uses. 




Justinbro said:


> Thanks for all the replies. I also been hearing  the chemicals needed to hold 200mg/ml ugl cause cancer. Even with hg  Sust/Omna I got pain. I think the best way to go for test is hg 250mg/ml  enanthate front loaded at 2g and 1g E7D to maintain close to 100mg  actual test release rate. Schering states the half life is 7 days so  that's what I'm going on.



Use of ethyl oleate is debatable. It's used in virormone test prop which is HG. If you start getting into other solvents like guaiacol then that is certainly questionable for long term exposure. 

It doesn't "cause" cancer. They just haven't been studied over periods of time.


----------



## Grozny (Jun 8, 2011)

UA_Iron said:


> What? No.
> It was found that 1% BA is all that is needed for sterility in solutions. Doesn't mean this is the upper limit. 2% is not necessarily over what human grade gear uses.
> 
> 
> ...



following the European pharmacopoeia using 0.9% BA /1ml and 100mg TP / 1ml having the BB in the Ph.Eur regulations it seems its practically impossible to make TP 100mg/1ml

now  it can be done with 2% to stand in solution but is not a valid solution, it will never be allowed in BP/EP standards, Farmak actually tried to make 100mg propionate (FARMAK, 80 million $ company in Ukraine) and couldn't do it (they tried ethyl oleate, grape seed, high benzyl benzoate dosage, emulsion mixing.


----------



## mazdarx7 (Jun 8, 2011)

Imo just get some quality prop 100 and adjust your dosing to suit your personall needs


----------



## gsxrguy (Jun 8, 2011)

Just my 2 cents.....I got a 25ml bottle of test prop 200mg that has the old school BD label on it. IMO its got 100mg per ml as I don't get anything more out it than my ugl prop 100. Also I agree with all the posts stating prop won't hold 200mg cuz if it did anyone who has done any time juicing would have seen it long before now.don't make the same mistake I did stick w 100mg prop


----------



## UA_Iron (Jun 8, 2011)

Grozny said:


> following the European pharmacopoeia using 0.9% BA /1ml and 100mg TP / 1ml having the BB in the Ph.Eur regulations it seems its practically impossible to make TP 100mg/1ml
> 
> now  it can be done with 2% to stand in solution but is not a valid solution, it will never be allowed in BP/EP standards, Farmak actually tried to make 100mg propionate (FARMAK, 80 million $ company in Ukraine) and couldn't do it (they tried ethyl oleate, grape seed, high benzyl benzoate dosage, emulsion mixing.



I checked the British Pharmacopoeia 2010 and didn't see a reference to an upper limit of Benzyl Alcohol for injection. Unless this is something you deduced from the standard and reference formulations, I dont know where you're finding that information.


Anyone want to try making 200mg/ml prop?
100ml @ 200mg/ml
20.182 grams Test prop
BA 0.9ml
BB 20ml
Guaiacol 40ml
Ethyl Oleate 20.753ml

That's untested, but I bet it would hold no problem. Guaiacol smells worse than anything btw. 


As far as Farmak not making test prop @ 100mg/ml, unless you have insider information why would they make that info public? An 80 million/year company in one of the most competitive industries in the world would not make public their shortcomings. It wouldn't happen. I've seen rumors of Farmak test prop testing at 10mg/ml anyway...

Steris made test prop at 100mg/ml, dont know why you're saying its not possible.


----------



## Grozny (Jun 9, 2011)

UA_Iron said:


> I checked the British Pharmacopoeia 2010 and didn't see a reference to an upper limit of Benzyl Alcohol for injection. Unless this is something you deduced from the standard and reference formulations, I dont know where you're finding that information.
> 
> 
> Anyone want to try making 200mg/ml prop?
> ...



apparently u didint look pretty well eu ph

The Ph. Eur 2005 states the Benzyl Alcohol limitation for human grade to: "8,5-10,5mg/1ml. (less than 1%). "

bro maybe in theory its sound good to heard your recipe for the multidose vials but not in practice for 1ml amps. months of testing with a high sear colloid mill and no result the stability is uncertain. ofcourse results are often great in the first days but especially for the *1ml amps* they crash every time no matter what.


----------



## Justinbro (Jun 9, 2011)

Fuck prop and prop blends. hg schering 250mg/ml rules!


----------



## hbk80rice (Jun 15, 2011)

I love prop


----------

